# Preparing for ACS



## furqank (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello to all.
I am preparing for the ACS assessment and want the guidance form you people regarding resume format , reference letter format etc.
Can anybody help me on this.
I will be thankful to everybody.
Thanks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

If you check out the 'PLEASE READ...' sticky post towards the top of the forum and go to the IT section you'll see links to posts on reference formats etc. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

1. Australian CV sample and guidelines.. https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/downloadable-documents/Chronological-CV

2. ACS Skill Assessment form in MS word format: https://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/skillassessform.doc

3. more details on ACS document format and Experience certificate firmat is available at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/20979-sample-rpl-acs-2231-79-nec-3.html


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Applicants applying under Group 'A' for ACS assessment need to prepare PROJECT REPORT?????????

Pls advice.





mr.india said:


> 1. Australian CV sample and guidelines.. https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/downloadable-documents/Chronological-CV
> 
> 2. ACS Skill Assessment form in MS word format: https://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/skillassessform.doc
> 
> 3. more details on ACS document format and Experience certificate firmat is available at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/20979-sample-rpl-acs-2231-79-nec-3.html


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no you dont need to prepare any project report gaurav..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Applicants applying under Group 'A' for ACS assessment need to prepare PROJECT REPORT?????????
> 
> Pls advice.


Project report is only for RPL.. candidates.


----------



## lizy2582 (Jan 17, 2010)

hello, i am applying for RPL since i do not have a degree in it. I have a bachelors in Electronics but have 5.5 years of work ex in IT. Can any of you guys help me in providing a sample project report. I know that for RPL I need to submit two project reports.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Lizy

first and foremost,, for RPL you need 6 + years experience. I hope you are aware of that.
Second, for RPL format, search the forum for RPL format, Alizulf has posted one long back and it has helped many. Search for either alizulf and his threads or RPL format by him, You will get an idea how it is to be made.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

lizy2582 said:


> hello, i am applying for RPL since i do not have a degree in it. I have a bachelors in Electronics but have 5.5 years of work ex in IT. Can any of you guys help me in providing a sample project report. I know that for RPL I need to submit two project reports.



Hummm.. RPL candidates should have atleast 6 years of experience so please wait till you complete 6 years.. Secondly, 1st Feb 2010 RPL will be revamped, keep a eye on ACS website as forms are going to be changed CBOK will be replaced completely..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Firstly, if u have 4 Yrs bachelor's full time degree related to ICT and 4 Yrs expthan u hav a chance to enter Group 'A' .
U might apply rite now.....what's ur degree is the question :focus:



lizy2582 said:


> hello, i am applying for RPL since i do not have a degree in it. I have a bachelors in Electronics but have 5.5 years of work ex in IT. Can any of you guys help me in providing a sample project report. I know that for RPL I need to submit two project reports.


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Firstly, if u have 4 Yrs bachelor's full time degree related to ICT and 4 Yrs expthan u hav a chance to enter Group 'A' .
> U might apply rite now.....what's ur degree is the question :focus:


Hey gaurav.. is it necessary to have a 4 year degree??? wat abt B.Sc Computer Science which is a 3 year degree course?.. i hope 3 year degree will also be fine.. thats wat an agent told me..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Firstly, if u have 4 Yrs bachelor's full time degree related to ICT and 4 Yrs expthan u hav a chance to enter Group 'A' .
> U might apply rite now.....what's ur degree is the question :focus:


Guys,

Why would someone with Bachelors in computer sc think of RPL in first place?? he would directly go for skill assessment. 

If anyone who do not have degree in ICT and has sufficient experience in IT (6 years or more) can apply for RPL and proove that he has same understanding of IT as his conterpats who studied IT in university..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Sunil philip,Randhir,
Pls correct me, if m wrong!!!!!!

Any 3 Yr degree course (Bsc,Bcom,B.A) even though Bsc(Coumputer science/IT) or 3 year Engineering Diploma (CS/IT) is considered by Australia norms as *Associate Degree n not Bachelor's Degree*.
Acs has very clearly mentioned that a full-time Bachelor's Degree with *8 semesters* and atleast 2 semesters with major in ICT........blah blah.

So, I feel that as Bsc is not of 8 semesters but 6 semesters it may not be suitable under Group 'A'.
You better confirm with ACS directly regarding the Bsc + Certifications = Group 'A' ??? :focus:

If ur agent is MARA registered you can believe this advice, others are not reliable at all, they just want clients to enroll first n then advice.
An agent tried to attract one of my friend that even non CSL shall be granted visa in 1 year, is it possible practically???:spit:



mr.india said:


> Guys,
> 
> Why would someone with Bachelors in computer sc think of RPL in first place?? he would directly go for skill assessment.
> 
> If anyone who do not have degree in ICT and has sufficient experience in IT (6 years or more) can apply for RPL and proove that he has same understanding of IT as his conterpats who studied IT in university..


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hello Sunil philip,Randhir,
> Pls correct me, if m wrong!!!!!!
> 
> Any 3 Yr degree course (Bsc,Bcom,B.A) even though Bsc(Coumputer science/IT) or 3 year Engineering Diploma (CS/IT) is considered by Australia norms as *Associate Degree n not Bachelor's Degree*.
> ...



Oops!!! then im in trouble..  but the guy told me is a MARA regitered one.. and infact he is from australia.. and quite famous in singapore too.. 

anyway thanks for the info gaurav..i need to check again before applying..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

SunilPhilip,
No need to panic, m talking about degree courses from India. I do not know abt singapore.
U better ask ACS, draft a query or even call if they don't reply.
It's always better to know correct facts from correct person.

Pls check on the site of any agent, if he is MARA registered they always show a registration number.
Cheers, all the best.



sunilphilip14 said:


> Oops!!! then im in trouble..  but the guy told me is a MARA regitered one.. and infact he is from australia.. and quite famous in singapore too..
> 
> anyway thanks for the info gaurav..i need to check again before applying..


PS: If u have atleast 6 Yrs full-time ICT exp, ur definitly eligible for Group 'B' with ur Bsc.


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> SunilPhilip,
> No need to panic, m talking about degree courses from India. I do not know abt singapore.
> U better ask ACS, draft a query or even call if they don't reply.
> It's always better to know correct facts from correct person.
> ...


Gaurav.. my wife took her degree from India.. 
Ill confirm with ACS regarding that.. thanks again for letting me know


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

sunilphilip14 said:


> Gaurav.. my wife took her degree from India..
> Ill confirm with ACS regarding that.. thanks again for letting me know


I think you should write a mail to ACS before applying.. They should be able to advise you on both matters..

Good Luck.


----------



## furqank (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for this reply and link as well for the format of reference letter and resume. 
Thanks all.


----------

